# Peniche fishing



## Guest

Hi, Any one been on a fishing trip by boat off Peniche? Seeking any info or contacts for a day's fishing in August. If I manage to book a four+ person boat for a day, and there are only two of us, does anyone want the spare couple places?


----------



## Guest

coleio said:


> Hi, Any one been on a fishing trip by boat off Peniche? Seeking any info or contacts for a day's fishing in August. If I manage to book a four+ person boat for a day, and there are only two of us, does anyone want the spare couple places?



Been there done that and in case anyone need the info

40 euro for a half day, minimum 4 people, morning or evening boat fishing trip (non fishing person15 euro), every thing for fishing supplied, skipper knew where to go, 4 different spots. Go to the dock, near all the fish restaurants, where the boats do day trips to island of Berlenga. A couple of the booking agents have contact with the boat skippers who do game fishing trips.


----------



## travelling-man

I won't be there until September but as a matter of interest, what could one expect to catch?


----------



## siobhanwf

travelling-man said:


> I won't be there until September but as a matter of interest, what could one expect to catch?



Fish  But remember it is fishing NOT catching x


----------



## travelling-man

Eish but I guess I asked for that one! 

I should point out that I'm the least successful angler in the world so it probably would be fishing rather than catching!


----------



## siobhanwf

coleio said:


> Been there done that and in case anyone need the info
> 
> 40 euro for a half day, minimum 4 people, morning or evening boat fishing trip (non fishing person15 euro), every thing for fishing supplied, skipper knew where to go, 4 different spots. Go to the dock, near all the fish restaurants, where the boats do day trips to island of Berlenga. A couple of the booking agents have contact with the boat skippers who do game fishing trips.


Shame we didn't see the original post my hubby would have been happy to join you.


----------

